# Awesome new HVLP!



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey everyone you gotta check out this revolutionary new HVLP! This is the answer we've all been waiting for. I'm gonna order mine right away. No more drops, poly, headsocks, respirators, or any PPE for that matter.:thumbup:

"http://www.youtube.com/v/wiYzgsFfK_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was sceptical untill I say the flex payments. QVC is now my go to for all my contractor needs.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Graco Pro Shot will never last with this kind of competition. :thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

An 8 foot hose!

All my equipment is as good as TRASH now!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't believe I wasted that many minutes of my life watching that video through.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> I can't believe I wasted that many minutes of my life watching that video through.


You watched the whole thing? I have a low attention span sometimes i think I saw about 20 seconds to get the gist. 

I figured you were driving to Illinois


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You watched the whole thing? I have a low attention span sometimes i think I saw about 20 seconds to get the gist.
> 
> I figured you were driving to Illinois




They won't let me drive past the border :whistling2:



( I just don't have the required ID yet, lol )


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I have a low attention span sometimes i think I saw about 20 seconds to get the gist.


I also have a low attention span for crap equipment. 

Er...I mean....what an awesome piece of technology!! 




What was I saying?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I also have a low attention span for crap equipment.
> 
> Er...I mean....what an awesome piece of technology!!
> 
> ...



It can be funny seeing how they work it and the stupid claims they make. :thumbup:

They showed a guy using it on drywall, and I thought most HVLP guns could do wider fans too


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I gotta practice that spray technique! Circle/square/triangle thingy!


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I can't believe I wasted that many minutes of my life watching that video through.


Are you kidding? The highly trained and knowledgeable equipment technicians kept me on the edge of my seat through the whole presentation. I couldn't wait to see what the machine would do next. "But wait, there's more!" :lol::laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

First red flag = the accent.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Isnt there a thread about bad for business? Showing up with that.


----------



## NaeGan (Jun 16, 2010)

My favorite part was when he first started spraying and the pattern was the size of a quarter. Then he adjusted it to cover a large area and the pattern was the size of a silver dollar. WOW!! That was awesome. 

You could tell by his technique he was a master tradesman.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

just ordered 2 and [ut my AT turbin and guns on E bay. This will so,ve all my problems. Anyone want to by my drops?:whistling2:

Thanks for the laugh. steve


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't believe I watched this but..... look at how even it is!!!!!!!! hahahah how long would it take you to paint a entire wall with it? Jebus Christ....


----------

